

Unlearn Your MBA (Entire Talk) by DHH - dsr12
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2351

======
dsr12
Bullet points from the talk:

1\. Unlearn Your MBA.

2\. Veer Away from Heavy Management Theory.

3\. Planning Is Guessing.

4\. Venture Capital Is a Time Bomb.

5\. Don't Play with Other People's Money.

6\. Playing It Small Doesn't Mean Not Making Money.

7\. Great Ideas Derive from Well-Rested Minds.

8\. Constraints Are Your Friends.

9\. Overnight Success Does Not Exist.

10\. A Small Business Can Be a Highly Profitable Company.

11\. Out-Teach Your Competition.

12\. What I Did Learn at Business School.

